# Bulb cleaning



## Lurveleven (Nov 22, 2005)

I never touch high powered halogen bulbs when I install them, I use a piece of paper to hold them when I install them. But after a WA1185 I had installed exploded in a light I built for ZeissOEM2, I think I will have to start cleaning them with some cleaning solvent after installing them. So what do people use, and what is safe to use to avoid explosions?

I currently have these 5 cleaning alternatives that is easily available to me:
- Nail polish remover (aceton)
- Band-Aid Remover (isopropyl alcohol)
- White spirit
- Window glass cleaner
- Methylated spirit (the kind used on Trangia camp stoves)

Will any of them be safe?

Sigbjoern


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello Sigbjoern,

I use isopropyl alcohol...

Tom


----------



## kubolaw (Nov 22, 2005)

We used IPA (isoproply alcohol) on the 2kW lamps in the semiconductor processing tools I used to work on, so I have maintained that practice for my flashlight lamps.

John


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 22, 2005)

isoproply alcohol.

I forgot one time last week and blew a known good CA1057 arggh...my only one.


----------



## socom1970 (Nov 23, 2005)

absolutely isopropyl alcohol, nothing else.


----------



## falconz (Nov 23, 2005)

For convenience, I used those alcohol swabs that are sold in pharmacies. But I`m not that sure if those are IPA solution. But so far they have not failed me before.


----------



## Warhoggie (Nov 23, 2005)

I used to use isopropyl alcohol @ 70%. Now I use isopropyl alcohol @ 91%. Dries much faster.


----------



## savumaki (Nov 23, 2005)

isopropyl alcohol  can't drink it, might as well do something usefull with it besides rubbing down horses 

Besides it leaves NO residue.

Karl


----------



## Banshee (Nov 23, 2005)

this is the advice from the "electrcial engineer" type in our national car club to maximize the life of your car headlights..same principle shoudl apply to flashlight sized bulbs too!

"Get a bottle of 97% Isopropyl Alcohol (less than a dollar at most "discount type" drug stores) and a clean lint free cotton cloth or microfiber cloth. Invert the bulb into the bottle and press and seal the bulb to the neck of the bottle and shake vigorously for a full two minutes, washing the bulb completely. Remove the bulb and wipe with the cloth that has been saturated with a little more alcohol. That procedure guarantees that the bulb will be oil free, ensuring that you will get the maximum life of the bulb."


----------



## Warhoggie (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh yeah, I use Isopropyl Alcohol for my aluminum reflector and glass lens also. On reflector, I don't even touch it. Just swirl Isopropyl Alcohol throug it, and let it dry naturally.


----------



## nighthawk (Nov 23, 2005)

would it be ok to use an electric cleaner spray ?


----------



## Warhoggie (Nov 24, 2005)

I tried it on my glass len as a test. Not a good idea on bulbs, reflectors or lens. It left a film of semi-clear residue on it.

The electric component cleaner contains Hexane, Ethanol, Aliphatic Hydrocarbons, and propane. It's suppose to be safe on all plastics and metal materials, and leaves zero residue quickly.










nighthawk said:


> would it be ok to use an electric cleaner spray ?


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies, I get the impression isopropyl alcohol is the thing to get  I also got a PM from someone that had used acetone sucessfully.
The alcohol swabs apparently should contain 60-70% isopropyl alcohol and the rest water, these should be easy for me to get, the pure isopropyl alcohol will require a licence to get where I live :shakehead
I may also try out acetone if I can get it pure.

Sigbjoern


----------



## NoFair (Nov 24, 2005)

Acetone does react quite badly with some plastics so be careful where you use it. Espesially clear plastics often turn milky when exposed to acetone.

I have access to a lab and use either that or 96% ethanol for cleaning glass. Ethanol is less toxic and much less prone to cause explosions, so if you can get pure ethanol I would use that.

Sverre


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 24, 2005)

So how dangerous is pure isopropyl? Is it toxic through skin and inhalation? And how about explosion danger? Is it better than acetone but worse than ethanol?

Sigbjoern


----------



## 1331 (Nov 24, 2005)

I was in a laboratory recently where a msd wall chart listed chemicals. Alcohol and acetone were both lised for skin absorption. It takes a greater amount than you will normally use (I hope!) for explosion and skin contact problems. I have used the acetone sold in hardware stores and laboratory grade and have not notice any difference in cleaning ability or it leaving streaks. Acetone is what finger nail polish remover is. I have used denatured alcohol with success.


----------



## amlim (Nov 26, 2005)

falconz said:


> For convenience, I used those alcohol swabs that are sold in pharmacies. But I`m not that sure if those are IPA solution. But so far they have not failed me before.


 
should be some kind of alcohol.


----------



## NextLight (Nov 26, 2005)

Lurveleven said:


> ...I get the impression isopropyl alcohol is the thing to get ... The alcohol swabs apparently should contain 60-70% isopropyl alcohol and the rest wate... the pure isopropyl alcohol will require a licence to get where I live Sigbjoern



Drug store 70% isopropyl alcohol will work OK; It just leaves a tiny bit of water behind. Let the light dry a few minutes before you seal it up.

Iso-HEET (red bottle) is a fuel system treatment (used for cleaning and de-icing the fuel system of gasoline automobiles) Iso-HEET is quite pure (>97% I am told) isopropyl alcohol, and is widely available in North America. YCMV (Your Country May Vary) DO NOT USE THE YELLOW BOTTLE LABELLED JUST "HEET" . The yellow bottle contains a bunch of other petroleum stuff.

Iso-HEET is made by Golden Eagle in the USA, the maker of Sta-Bil fuel stabilizer.


----------



## NoFair (Nov 28, 2005)

Lurveleven said:


> So how dangerous is pure isopropyl? Is it toxic through skin and inhalation? And how about explosion danger? Is it better than acetone but worse than ethanol?
> 
> Sigbjoern



Isopropanol (isopropyl-alchohol) should be nice, it has a much higher boiling point than acetone and isn't as bad for your health either  Unless you plan on drinking while your cleaning...
With the small amounts your using acetone should be ok, but check to see if it's pure. I think additives for skin protection are pretty common and you don't want them on a bulb.

On a side note....
In Norway it's impossible to buy pure ethanol without a license, as Norwegians have a bad habit of consuming all cheap alchohol at a tremendous rate..
In other parts of Europe alchohol is cheap and easily avalible without causing the locals to get drunk every day.. 

Sverre


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, I just looked at the ingredient list on the nail polish remover and there were a lot of other ingredients in addition to the acetone.

I have found Resusci Manikin Wipes that contains 70% ethyl alchohol (i.e. ethanol) and will use those.

Sigbjoern


----------



## bwaites (Nov 28, 2005)

Ethanol vs Isopropyl Alcohol be an interesting comparison.

EverClear, which is a medical, very pure, ethanol used to treat alcoholic patients to avoid withdrawal while hospitalized, might make a great bulb cleaner with less risk of side effects than rubbing (isopropyl) alcohol.

Bill


----------

